
Pandoc LaTeX Boilerplate to publish Academic Books - megustavulva
https://github.com/qualiacode/arabica
======
sevensor
My concern with using a package like this is that it's built on top of so much
other stuff. You'll still be able to read the text forever, which is a big
plus, but Pandoc, at least a couple of years ago, was tweaking its template
formats so frequently that my attemts to extend them for my own purposes were
continually breaking. Maybe things have stabilized now? I'd be worried that a
project started using this package would need continual maintenance to keep it
in a state where it could actually build PDFs.

~~~
megustavulva
Your doubts are well-founded if you intend to use the project as a further
dependency for other projects. Arabica is intended to provide a kind of early
interim solution to bundle the necessary technology stack for publishing.

